# Urban pigeons. Are they appropriate for domestication?



## Greek Pigeon (May 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures of some of my neighbourhood's pigeons:

So the question is, are this type of pigeons appropriate to become a pet?


----------



## Greek Pigeon (May 25, 2011)

The first pigeon is very nice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it depends on the pigeon..some will just try to get away all the time..others may settle in and be pet like.. but would not recommend taking from a flock..as it may have a mate and babies or eggs.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Many a persons first pigeons was the feral. And people still keep them.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree that these pigeons could definitely be candidates for pets. I would try to either trap a young one, or even better, convince a pair to breed at your home by providing a nest-box and food. You can then take one or both of the squabs from the parents at about 14 days old and hand rear them. This will assure you have a bird that is tame, at least to some extent.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Feral birds are pretty smart, hardy, hawk smart birds. It is just that they have bad reputations. They got demonized by pest companies and some medias. I have 4 feral birds as pets right now. They hang out with my homers and rollers and I can't allow them to just hang around our house outside because my place is a killing zone for doves, sparrows and pigeons. If I leave them outside they will encounter hawks and falcons often so I decided to "adopt" them instead. One is a rescued bird (found it with 3 talon holes).


----------

